# How to dry a wet horse...



## Twizzel (30 September 2008)

Was planning on going up and riding today but Cornwall being Cornwall it's decided to rain ahead of schedule (rain was due this afternoon!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ). Horse is out with no rug on so will be wet when I bring her in, was planning on taking a towel up to dry her off, is there anything else I can do? Even if I don't ride I was going to stick her lightweight rug on, so she needs to be dry for that 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Ta


----------



## mrogers (30 September 2008)

get some hay/straw and rub her off or if your not going to ride, put straw/hay on her back and put a sweat rug over the top and then a rug and leave her for a bit to warm uo and dry off


----------



## Thistle (30 September 2008)

Do you have a Thermatex or similar? Otherwise use an old rug and put lots of straw underneath (thatch) and she will dry.

If your rug is breathable then it won't hurt if she is still damp.


----------



## arwenplusone (30 September 2008)

Rub her down with loads of straw.  And pile it up on her back
Old fashioned but works.

Provided she doesn't  have COPD of course.....


----------



## jhoward (30 September 2008)

ive been known to use a hairdryer... give the saddle/girth area a good rub off with a towel, then hairdry the rest! im not nuts i promise but when in need and all that! if your ned is ok with clippers chances are they will be ok with the noise of a hairdryer


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (30 September 2008)

Make a wisp 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Try all of the above


----------



## kellyeaton (30 September 2008)

towel dry off then put a anti sweat rug on over that put a fleece on!


----------



## Baileyhoss (30 September 2008)

Oh dear I am a terrible owner.  I just chuck a fleece/woollen cooler on and leave him in his stable for half and hour with some hay while i have a cup of tea


----------



## Bosworth (30 September 2008)

i have just brought in my old boy and his yearling friend and put their coolers on to dry them off so I can put their waterproof sheets on. It's cold and wet here. And I was planning on rising two horses before lunch and I am on a real go slow.


----------



## Kallibear (30 September 2008)

I hair-dried my yearling yesterday 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Does that make me a bad mummy? I think he quite enjoyed it............


----------



## Gorgeous George (30 September 2008)

I just put George's fleece on and he is usually dry in half an hour.


----------



## YorksG (30 September 2008)

I'm with Bailyhoss on this one, only drink coffee, not tea.


----------



## mrussell (30 September 2008)

Me too...though also a tea drinker.

I actually bought a couple of old fashioned wool bed blankets from a car boot a few years ago and I dont know anything that works better than them.  The water is sucked through the blanket and sits on top.  Amazing !!  Just use a surcingle over the top or a cooler rug.


----------



## jesterfaerie (30 September 2008)

I put straw under a sweat rug but in winter Ed grows a decent coat but itsn't in enough work to clip so I have used the hair dryer on him loads of times, little guy loves it!


----------

